# Any Meds Help You with Rumination?



## LDgirl07 (Apr 15, 2013)

Anyone found anything that helps with unwanted thoughts spiraling out of control and ruminating about them constantly?


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 6, 2015)

Klonopin might help.


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

Since you're in California, maybe marijuana would help. Drugs are usually popular for a reason.

Remember that there are 2 distinct categories of marijuana. Sativa strains are more psychedelic. Indica strains are more sedating. Don't just try 1 strain.


----------



## LDgirl07 (Apr 15, 2013)

Quiet Storm said:


> Klonopin might help.


Do you have any personal experience with Klonopin and rumination? I have heard about it before but can't find any good info on if it works specifically in dealing with rumination.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

What kind of ruminations or unwanted thoughts?

I find benzodiazepines helpful. When i have ruminations they are generally centered on reliving difficult or traumatic events. 

Ruminations can be a significant sign of depression too, so treating underlying depression may be a key.

You could also try doing thought records to process the thoughts and come up with alternatives. This is a learned skill so you would want to have had instruction in cognitive restructuring (part of cognitive therapy) before it becomes an optimal technique.


----------



## LDgirl07 (Apr 15, 2013)

Caedmon said:


> What kind of ruminations or unwanted thoughts?
> 
> I find benzodiazepines helpful. When i have ruminations they are generally centered on reliving difficult or traumatic events.
> 
> ...


Mostly the ruminating is about social situations which is why I have always associated it more with SAD than OCD. However, I have been through CBT and am feeling great and finally rid of my depression for now. The only thing that depresses me now is the post event rumination! Any amount of thinking through a situation just causes more rumination - my mind just gets out of control and i feel like meds are the only way out of it.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

^ Now i just read about this "rumination" term in this thread, maybe my idea of it is "wandering thoughts". or some type of OCD, been wrong...

The way you mention it, i think i have it!.. I can run "social events" and how i was, and how they was, what i said, the reaction from that. What i didn't say.
That scenario i can run over and over, specially lying at bed trying to sleep...

What has worked best for me is the MAOI-Parnate, or sleeping pills and watching TV till i fall asleep... I tried some CBT- techniques like "outfocusing" and "thinking on something else", but it hasn't worked that well.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Lamictal(anticonvulsant used in bipolar and off label for ptsd induced insomnia) helps stop the triggers that get me thinking about past events whether recent or not. Some report it helps and some report it makes it worse. With the relative safety, reduced chance of tolerance, and lack of side effects of lamictal I would prefer to attempt it over other meds.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

watertouch said:


> What has worked best for me is the MAOI-Parnate,


Parnate clears up my thinking into realistic, positive ways. It's absolutely great for ruminations.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

^ yeah it seems to be good for almost everything, ... For me it was really noticable since i had building/consturction workers running aroung for about 4month... One should probably try the CBT-Therapy first although...

I was in the middle of my "stimulant trial", when a car rammed my home. I talked with my Dr on the phone, and having tried Parnate 3times before, he was Ok with me doing the "Gillman raise" if anxiety got to bad... and It did /unfortunaly. one needs a "licens" from the helthdepartment+a prescribtion from a Dr here in Sweden.

(quitted for several reason, most that i thought i felt OK while on it, i could quit it and enjoy swedish holidayas/festivus) took the termt from the TV show Seinfeld...(but we eat alot of strange stuff here on "festivus")..


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

LDgirl07 said:


> Anyone found anything that helps with unwanted thoughts spiraling out of control and ruminating about them constantly?


Honestly, I think coping strategies would work better. I hope to try CBT.


----------



## Jeml (Aug 20, 2015)

I take 20 mg of citalopram in the am, 1 mg of Klonopin at night. Alternatives that have also worked for me: Yoga and meditation. Decreased caffeine and sugar intake. Seriously though, the meds are a god-send. It took me a long time to "give in" to taking pills. I wish I would have done it decades ago. It has really made a difference.


----------



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

Spungo said:


> Since you're in California, maybe marijuana would help. Drugs are usually popular for a reason.
> 
> Remember that there are 2 distinct categories of marijuana. Sativa strains are more psychedelic. Indica strains are more sedating. Don't just try 1 strain.


Lol. Weed and psychedelics can make ruminations go absolutely haywire.


----------

